# Loss of Local channels after 'clear & delete' reset



## Trip (May 23, 2009)

I performed a "clear & delete everything" reset and, after resetting the unit (Hughes model # SD DVR-40), I could not get the local channels. These are channels 5, 11, 39, etc. + others that are receieved from an 2nd dish/satellite (the 72.5ºW satellite I believe). Channels from the dual LNB on the first dish (101º(A) satellite) are fine (channels 89 and up). A Direct TV CSR told me to unplug and restart, which I did, and this didn't help. He then wanted to upgrade to a DirectTV DVR. This is an older TiVo unit that I would rather not trade for DVR.

I received the local channels before I did the reset, so I don't understand why I shouldn't be able to received them now. I also have a another receiver in another room that continues to receives local channels, so the signal is there. Please advise is anyone knows how to fix. - Thanks. Trip 


Other trouble-shooting that I've tried:
The local channels (below 89) do NOT appear in the guide, and I do receive any special message except the normal non-channel message that states “No information available” when I manually go to a particular local channel.

Under “Satellite Settings” there is an option “Auto-Detect Satellite Information” on the same menu as the “Repeat Guided Setup”. I have tried this also. When selected, it appears to check for and/or detect satellites on both inputs: After about 5 minutes it shows that both 101º (A) and Satellite 72.5º detected. Then it goes thru the re-acquiring process again and ends. Seeing that it has detected Satellite 72.5º, Iwould like to think that unit is ready for local channels; but not the case, I still do NOT get the local channels. So the process doesn’t appear to make any difference. If you have any ideas/suggestions please advise - Trip


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2009)

At 8:30 pm tonight I turn TV and low and behold, I had the local channels. I didn't do anything, so it must have been been a system delay in loading up after the hard drive restart??? Anyway it is working perfectly. - Trip


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Probably just took a while for the Tivo's channel authorization to come through. Glad you got it working!


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to my TiVo. Went through the whole CSR "pull the plug and reboot" thing to no avail. In the end, they refreshed my services and viola! there were my locals in stunning SD.


----------

